# Holding baby during menstrual cycle



## Lanna

I have heard this a couple times now and it really makes no sense to me. Some people believe that you should not let women who are on their period hold your baby or any baby because it will strain them ? :wacko: 

I don't see how it's possible because the mothers will continue to get a period and it not like any mother is going to not touch they're baby for a week or so because she's on her period...


----------



## Leopard

That sounds a wee bit stupid to me :lol:


----------



## mommie2be

...never heard that one before, but it doesn't make much sense at all. :confused:


----------



## tryin4baby

never heard that before, sounds stupid though.


----------



## rainbows_x

Never heard that lol, maybe an old wives tale?


----------



## x__amour

That sounds... Kind of... Uh. Yeah. :lol:


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

XD that sounds ********. if that was the case little babies all over the world would be sitting in there cribs alone. not getting any lovins from there mommys


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Lol, I don't think there's any truth to that. Are you supposed to ask every woman who holds your baby if she's menstruating? Please don't worry about that.


----------



## trinaestella

bullshit.


----------



## we can't wait

Never heard of that one before.

Ohh, the things they come up with. :roll:


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

lol my word got ********ed out :happy dance:


----------



## chloesnowie10

:saywhat: !


----------



## TwilightAgain

I've heard of this but its just a silly myth! 

Some people are crackers :rofl: (the people who make up those things)

Like for example i've heard of the one where you're not supposed to eat with family at a table if you're on your period....WHA? :dohh:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:rofl: you what now...?? What a loada cr*p!


----------

